# ive decided to get a 240L tank



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

ime getting a 240L fish tank buy juewl with the standard filter that comes with it and ime also going to add an ehmim ecco external filter to max water quality with yet a third aquarium canister useing to start off and as power head!!! i am not Maximum shore about number of reds???
xenon is you count out that oscar in the mouse vid and put a piranha in instead how many piranhas am i looking at???

oh yes the great thing is that the heater cant be distroyed because it is in the filters :rockin: :rockin: :rockin:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would definately get some caribe if you afford them. You can get about 12-15 and maybe sell a few when they get larger.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

why not try introducing some shoaling P's and a few belly crawler pikes. This cihclid would probally work out ok in the tank as they are not too active and stay at the bottom all the time and do not move as much. They like caves and will stay burried in a cave under a rock pit it builds... but these guys will eat more feeders than your piranhas will they are truly amazing fish to watch eat...
...that is if you are into that kind of thing?


----------

